# Does anyone have experience with CUBAN CICHLIDS??



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I found them locally. Have never seen them before, and am curious. When I looked at them online, they appear to almost be a wild colour flowerhorn. Same body type, same KOK. Can anyone give feedback from personal experience with them?? Or , pics would be greatly appreciated if possible!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

i think cuban cichlids dont have koks


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

There were a few pics of them with KOK on the net. But they were likely spawned with Flowerhorns, perhaps??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with chiefwonton. They might have a small hump but no kok.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I had some and they were aggressive towards each other and needed to be in a large aquarium(230 gallon). I started out with about 6 and when they got bigger they started to harass and kill the females. I tried to get a pair but the male would always chase and beat on the female. I eventually traded them in for store credit. The males went good with pikes,geos and some other bigger or aggressive fish and the females I kept with some frontosa.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Cuban cichlid don't grow nuchual hump. I don't know why people call them "KOK" which is only refers to flowerhorns and it degrades the pure breeds. Lol! The one you probably see in the internet with nuchual humps are odo cichlid which kinda look alike but grow much bigger and more aggressive. I have a female cuban cichlid and it's aggressive enough to defend itself but not overly aggressive enough to dominate a tank like what a red devil umbee or one of the top 10 most aggressive new world cichlid out there.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the input. I know absolutely nothing about them. So this has been very helpful. I think i'll avoid them for now.


----------

